# Will ol2s float my brute?



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

I am still trying to get up enough money for the 28'' s/w outlaw 2s and a new set of 14s. but it just occured to me. beings they are 14s and have less airspace will they keep the front end of my brute floating. i have 26x12x12 gators now all the way around and they are like boat anchors when it comes to the water. i want to be ale to keep the front up fairly easy. should i opt out for OG 29.5s instead. i just really love the looks of the new 28'' ol2s


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Went out the other day and was in a mudhole, got stuck and got off to hook up a strap to it and she was floating. Just walked it out. I have 29.5s


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

i figured that the old 29.5s with 12 inch wheels would float fairly easy but i was just wondering if the new 28'' ol2s with the 14s would float fairly easy as well beings they have less air space


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

does no one with ol2s go in the water?


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine are ol2s 29.5 on 14's


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

oh ok i got ya. so i wonder what about the 28 outlaw 2s. so your front end is fairly easy to keep up in the water. we do alot of water riding once it warms up and i got to get something that will keep the front end up fairly easy and i really love the look of the new ol2s but am afraid with the 29.5s being so heavy that i am gonna start breaking stuff and thats not what im looking for.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine floats pretty easy, or at least I think it does lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

you shouldnt have a problem keeping the front end up. lean back and give her steady throttle as soon as your front end dips a little. you probably would get more flotation with those on 12" wheels though. check on here , but i think the 29.5's are lighter than the 28's. not sure though.

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

i got 30" tires and they 48lbs each. steady throttle and common sence and you shouldnt break any axels anytime soon. lil tonka on here just broke his first axle after over three years of riding hard with the Monsters. too much beer and "look what i can do" breaks axles most of the time. hehe


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

wideawakejake said:


> you shouldnt have a problem keeping the front end up. lean back and give her steady throttle as soon as your front end dips a little. you probably would get more flotation with those on 12" wheels though. check on here , but i think the 29.5's are lighter than the 28's. not sure though.


The 29.5 OL2s are about 5lbs heavier a tire than the 28 OL2s.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok,sorry. i thought i read on here somewhere that one or some of the tires where actualy lighter than the bigger diameter ones due to lug spacing or something. my bad.


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

Musclemckeester how do you like your 28'' ol2s. and i see you have v force john springs he told me to get the #1 primary and #1 secondary to go along with those tires.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Its a great setup. I have no complaints!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

wideawakejake said:


> ok,sorry. i thought i read on here somewhere that one or some of the tires where actualy lighter than the bigger diameter ones due to lug spacing or something. my bad.


 
The 28 OL2 has one lug less than the 29.5 OL2.


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

love my ol2's. they are pretty decent for water wheelies but do pull to one side bad


----------



## SPRINGSTONAL (Apr 3, 2012)

well i ran up on a deal. some brand new skinny wide 29.5 ol2s. they still have the rubber tits on them. got them for 700 cash. then today i ordered new ss 212 14'' black wheels, called v force john and got the #1 and #3 springs coming and a new teryx belt. so hopefully i got a good combination going here.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

will 30x9x14 backs float my brute


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

brutepower95 said:


> will 30x9x14 backs float my brute


They should My dad runs s/w 30's on his brute and hes always doin a water wheelie if the water is deep enuff


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got the 30x9x14 on my Brute but it doesn't float to easy.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My 32s float good


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I like mine alot


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

Put a couple extra pounds of air in the front tires that might help it float a little


----------

